# Red Internet Light on Modem HELP



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, I'm gonna try to be as clear as possible... Ok so, I don't know how this started, but it's been happening for the past months or more. Almost every time I am online on my PS3, the Internet light at the front of my modem has turned red, and when it does, it lasts for about 30 seconds or more. It gets really annoying and frustrating :banghead: I've tried disconnecting the modem and the router, but that didn't work. Also, I forgot to mention, when the light turns red, you can't do anything on my computer either. When I try to access another webpage on the computer, it takes me to a Diagnostics page and says that the internet is down and that I need to check the phone jacks or to reset network devices, etc. I really don't know what the problem is. I need help PLEASE!!! Thanks in advanced! :smile:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Please connect the computer up directly to the modem via an ethernet cable disconnecting the router from the modem are the issues still there.

Is this an ISP supplied modem?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Who is the ISP? A red inet light is generally an indicator of PPPoE failure.


----------



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for replying... When I run full diagnostics on the Diagnostics page, it says DSL -------------- fail... so maybe something's wrong with the DSL cable?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I take it you have the same issues when connecting direct to the modem?

It could be faulty.

Is the modem supplied to you by your ISP?


----------



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope. The internet light hasn't turned red YET... I've had the computer directly connected to the modem for about 45 min. and nothing has happened. Also, I don't know what an ISP is... is it the internet provider?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This happens with all devices?

It may be faulty.

If this is supplied to you from your ISP contact them and explain what is happening and request a new modem.


----------



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

So, what exactly is an ISP? Also, what does faulty mean? Another thing: say that the DSL cable connected to the modem was the problem... Do I need to replace it?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

ISP: Internet Service Provider. They typically provide the modem.

Try unplugging the router from the mains power for about thirty seconds, then plug it back in and reconnect all the cables to determine whether or not the problem is with the router. Sometimes things just happen with the Internet and no one can/will explain them.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes sorry an ISP is as described above Comcast and Verizon are two such providers of a broadband service.

Do you have such a provider?

Yes replacing the ethernet cable to eliminate it as a possible source of your issue is advisable.

Faulty simply means your router is not working properly as it may be broken.


----------



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

Umm ok, our internet provider is AT&T and we have a Motorola modem... I actually don't know if they supplied us with the modem. As a matter of fact, I don't know when we actually got the modem... Also, I strongly think that the DSL cable is the problem because when I land on that Diagnostics page, it says "No DSL Connection". In addition, the little clip on thing that makes the cable attach to the modem broke off... maybe that's the problem...?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes replace the ethernet cable it may not be making proper contact.


----------



## 31-79 JGb215 (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, thanks very much


----------

